# Black one debadged - Stunning



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I did not get a chance to take any pics, was driving, but I spotted
a black R35 with medium black tint and no badges at all and it looked
sinister as hell. That was the best 35 I have seen just because of the
total Darth Vader look it had. You could clearly tell what car it was, 
but without any badges it makes you do a once again. Front GT-R 
badge gone, rear badge gone as well as Nissan rear emblem, what a 
difference that made. Just thought I would share esp if anyone is
thinking of going that route.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i think i've seen it too. i think the white would look good like this too. think red works with the badge thought cos of the red R.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

whos GT-R is this black one?
Black GT-R - a set on Flickr
or even the red one?


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

hyrev said:


> I did not get a chance to take any pics, was driving, but I spotted
> a black R35 with medium black tint and no badges at all and it looked
> sinister as hell. That was the best 35 I have seen just because of the
> total Darth Vader look it had. You could clearly tell what car it was,
> ...


This is exactly what I'm considering doing to mine. De-Badge completely as in the pics I have seen it looks great AND I'm probably going to re paint the wheels black (depending on if it can be done without getting error messages all the time).

Aiming for complete stealth look. Or Darth Vader on four wheels.......!!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Like this bad-ass


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Eggsfookingzackery


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That is bad!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

christ, that car's design has really grown on all of us, funny how we've evolved from the first showing, to the unveiling, and then to outright lust. I even like the front now, which I hated before.

A girl may be fairly plain looking at first, but if she's smarter than Einstein, shags better than a porn star, cooks better than Julia Child, and loves cars more than you do, pretty soon that girl starts looking like the hottest, sexiest female alive 

And isn't that how the R35 is turning out? The car to beat.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> A girl may be fairly plain looking at first, but if she's smarter than Einstein, shags better than a porn star, cooks better than Julia Child, and loves cars more than you do, pretty soon that girl starts looking like the hottest, sexiest female alive


Amen to that.....:chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Visual proof that badges aren't important.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I agree ,thats a pretty good description of the 35 ,I liked it ok before but I think it is the dogs bollox now


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CAN I JUST SAY I TOLD YOU SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Even before going to the launch of the GT-R at the Tokyo motor show with the GTROC, I knew that this car was and is the sexiest thing ever !!! Better than a Lambo, Kossingerrrrr thingy Mosler, Porky pig ugly Porsche, etc etc etc
AMEN


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

that is sexy, just wait until i get inside!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

That confirms my thoughts for Black on a R35! 

And as the photoshop above shows with Black wheels, just looks so stealth, and out of this world. Debadging would further accentuate the stelath look!


----------



## cracker (Jul 6, 2009)

so has anyone on the forum de-baged their car - especially the rear Nissan badge? Is it just stuck on, or held with small srews? any help on how best to remove the badge? thanks


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

cracker said:


> so has anyone on the forum de-baged their car - especially the rear Nissan badge? Is it just stuck on, or held with small srews? any help on how best to remove the badge? thanks


Yup all gone, just a little bit of floss and some polish, lucky there still new so not had long to really bond on , IMHO looks a lot better and much easier to clean!


----------



## cracker (Jul 6, 2009)

brilliant thanks - thats tonights job then! will also use a hair dryer to soften the glue. cheers


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Leave the badge !!!! It's an aerodynamic feature !! LOL


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Can I have your rear badge then ?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Christ, don't we get enough "what's this car then mate?" without all this.

Oh and IMHO those who ever said this car was ugly are just jealous pricks.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

clint thrust said:


> Oh and IMHO those who ever said this car was ugly are just jealous pricks.


What if you if you still say the car is ugly?:nervous:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

stealth said:


> I agree ,thats a pretty good description of the 35 ,I liked it ok before but I think it is the dogs bollox now


+1

I used to HATE it, I thought it was just a pumped up 350Z.....the the first "Ring" time came and went and the car just blossmed on me - I LOVE it now :thumbsup:

Only car I would own before the new GTR is the R34GTR.


----------



## cracker (Jul 6, 2009)

Badge Removed! A 2 minute job turned into a 1 hour event!!!!!

2 minutes to remove the badge and polish the paint, 58 minutes standing in my driveway staring at the car, just love it! I have had it 3 days now and cant stop smiling - no photograph i have ever seen does this car justice.

It was parked next to a ferrari California (one of only a few new ones in the UK) 2 of my mates came round, walked straight past the ferrari and stood in awe, jaws dropped staring at the GTR!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Stuck on.

Gentle fingers and floss.....


----------

